# how do i use a tremolo arm



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i have a floating tremolo arm on my guitar right now. and i have no idea how to use it. all i know that it distorts the sound of the guitar. but it sounds really bad/...


how do you properly use the guitar tremolo?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Just be careful how you screw it in. The threads on those things get stripped very easily (given the cost of a replacement arm and the cheapness of the material used to make them, I wouldn't be surprised if planned obsolescence has something to do with it).


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Push down on it or pull back... it's used to lower or raise the pitch. 

Tons of fun tricks with the ol' whammy.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well if it hurts your guitars tone for some reson and you dont really need to for your playing. Should just take it off.

But yeah if you dont know how to use it, just read what violation said.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i throw them away and set the bridge flat to the surface of the guitar- springs full on tight- but im funny like that.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

im not sure but... the first time i use the tremolo arm i pushed it fairly hard and heard a *kong* sound inside the guitar...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

It was probably just from one of the springs setting in place properly, no need to worry it's happened with all my guitars that have Floyds. Just leave the backplate off and keep an eye on it if you're at all worried. 

Also, if you're a clean player and you starting hearing this weird 'tinging' noise that makes you sound sloppy (when you're not using the bar) all you have to do is put some foam under the springs, you might have to do it up at the nut too but it'll keep it quiet.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i dont know if the tinging is from the springs but i hear plenty of buzzing sounds from my strings when i pick too hard on the strings.....

really annoys the hell out of me


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

:smile:yur maybe hearing the springs- yu tried tightening them?i personally feel tremolos are a lost cause- but i can still make em work- tension may be key here - id try tightening the springs- then id throw the whammy bar away- stupidist invention in guitar history


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i changed my mind- throw the fekker away and ferget it.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

fraser said:


> :smile:yur maybe hearing the springs- yu tried tightening them?i personally feel tremolos are a lost cause- but i can still make em work- tension may be key here - id try tightening the springs- then id throw the whammy bar away- stupidist invention in guitar history


The springs should only be tightened to help keep the bridge parallel to the body. 

PS: Tremolos rock! 



Renvas said:


> i dont know if the tinging is from the springs but i hear plenty of buzzing sounds from my strings when i pick too hard on the strings.....
> 
> really annoys the hell out of me


Do you hear it both acoustically and when you're plugged in? What frets do you hear it on? It's likely that you just need to raise the action or tweak the truss rod.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Renvas said:


> im not sure but... the first time i use the tremolo arm i pushed it fairly hard and heard a *kong* sound inside the guitar...


Maybe you knocked the plate off of the pivot post? Could also be that the rear route does not have enough clearance and the springs are biting wood.....

Are the strings hitting the pickups?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Renvas said:


> i dont know if the tinging is from the springs but i hear plenty of buzzing sounds from my strings when i pick too hard on the strings.....
> 
> really annoys the hell out of me


you're not supposed to pick hard enough for the strings to buzz..


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

the buzzing mostly occurs on the top 2 strings closest to you (5th and 6th?)

i hear this buzzing even though the guitar isnt plugged in the amp, dont hear it as much when its plugged in the amp though.

the strings look.. level that arnt touching the picups or the divider things between the frets.


----------



## JTelecaster (Jan 12, 2008)

*Wobbly tremolo*

For those who face the problem of a tremolo thread loosening over time, try this:
- go to a hardware or plumbing store and buy a roll of teflon plumbing tape (this is used to prevent leaks with water faucets) for a couple of bucks
- take the trem out of the socket and wrap the threads with a half a dozen loops of the tape.
- reinsert into the socket. When you wind it in, the thread will disappear from view
- it will tighten up the trem and keep it useful for a while (depending on how hard you work it)
- when it loosens up again over time, repeat the above. Because the tape has no sticky surface and relies only on surface tension, it will not leave any residue


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Renvas said:


> i dont know if the tinging is from the springs but i hear plenty of buzzing sounds from my strings when i pick too hard on the strings.....
> 
> really annoys the hell out of me


This is probably caused by the string hitting the highest fret (if you have 22 frets it would be hitting the 22 fret) this is caused by low action. The remedy is to not hack at the strings with your pick. Hope this helps:rockon2:
P.S.Sorry if i am repeating info


----------

